# Where to get upper control arm bolts?



## GTO394 (May 22, 2006)

I have a 1968 GTO that needs upper control arm bolts. Does anyone know where I can get these? Thanks, Todd


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Year One. Part number WY6143 for about $18.


----------



## GTO394 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Ill check it out. Todd


----------

